# ISS 2012 LB jan 20-22



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

It seems like 2012 just sarted yesterday but already passed half of Jan. Long Beach ISS built reputation of signal of year's business. If show is good whole year seems do well. Every exhibitors are all ramp up and try to meet D-day with new stuff and ideas.
On DTG area 
Brothers new dark capa printer will catch eyes. Might be a talk of the show
Anajet got more matured ramping up while price jump a lot.
M ser by DTG Australia is very quite. knowing coldeci it is not normal. iMO.
Mesa also have printer made by DTG Austrailia base on 4880. New. I heard price point will be very good.
Mfg of Epson modifiers in USA will not have 4900 or 3000 or any new version for sale. Maybe tease like. As few did last year. They all bursting their butt to crack this. Good news for them is Epson decide to re-release 4880 in EU first because of popurity and price. I did not hear about 1900 yet. EU DTG guy told me last week.
Most Epson Resellers are waiting for green light from oversea/domestic manufactures for new stuff but do not look good. Bugs and ink. I will say third quater 2012?
Kornit, Brother 782, Aeoon will be upper level check lists. Kornit 951 looks great, very solid look. 782 will aim lower level of Kornit market such as Breeze and Strom. Aeoon will aim top and newest 951 market. Even if they are not your budget range it will be nice to check them out.
Most important thing is,
Bring your family photo or art work (download free from google) to the show and ask to all the DTG sellers to print yours and watch while it print out. There are no more sure shot than this. Only way you can make safe call with your money.
Cheers! Beers are on me always and see you all there!
If I missed any add them up here!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Peter....good summary of what we can look forward to. I especially liked that you covered bases without overt listing of your products. Well balanced and informative... Congrats...see 'ya in LB


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

allamerican said:


> Brothers new dark capa printer will catch eyes..Aeoon, will be the talk of the show


I helped you reword this.. don't sell yourself short Peter. 



allamerican said:


> Aeoon will be upper level check lists


#1 for many ..word on the street.

From the sounds of it, the Aeoon (doesn't matter the price) but the curiousity and the ability to look at this printer. You may want to get Pete and John L some security shirts, dark glasses and headphones


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Get yourself a good camera Peter instead of that phone you use  I expect to see lots of pictures from the show.

Don't forget to check-out this thread - lots awaiting an update.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t80024-9.html


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Peter, we will be stopping by. We heard that Justin will be around too.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Stitch-Up said:


> Get yourself a good camera Peter instead of that phone you use  I expect to see lots of pictures from the show.
> 
> Don't forget to check-out this thread - lots awaiting an update.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t80024-9.html


Good morning NeoUncle,
Are you sure you are not Japanese? No one loves picture than you. Lol
You are live NeoFamily picture library. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.
I wish I will see you in Barcelona with Angie.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Stitch-Up said:


> Get yourself a good camera Peter instead of that phone you use  I expect to see lots of pictures from the show.[/URL]


I did buy nice one camera from BEST on sale $99. Thin and light. 
Now I will take lots of pictures. Especially at TSF party.
Cheers! Beers are on me always. Knowing Rodney he will welcome to all exceeding number of people. Extra 100 more. Big party! If I sell my monster I will pay all!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's another thread about this week's ISS Long Beach: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t172533.html

I've also got a contest going here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t175939.html


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

So Rodney,
How many are on waiting list? 
Cheers and beers! From inside of B757.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

allamerican said:


> I did buy nice one camera from BEST on sale $99. Thin and light.
> *Now I will take lots of pictures*. Especially at TSF party.


Come on Peter, you must have 100s of pictures by now 

Give my regards to Justin & the Tigers. Hope you have a great show.

Cheers

John


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Good morning TSF! Yes I do have many pictures. I cannot download camera to iPad. You are the one told me use camera! Remember? Your bad John.
I did not bring laptop.
So I have To describe with my English.
Show is absolutely successful ISS. Never seen this much attendees for long time. All exhibitors are seem very happy.
Again, met so many forum members I see Tsf are growing in speed.
Brother booth was packed and tomorrow there will be sexiest famouse girl ( i saw picture but not remember the name Calmerla some?) will be there operate brother printer. She can beat porn star in a heart beat.
Anajet was cross the isle with AA and seem doing well too. 
Epson modifiers are starting to disappearing. I still see few are left but until new DX6 cracked they will not have great time except who have supply chain secured to last day. Your guess who are they.
Kornit and Aeoon was two isles away each other. No one did missed two monsters were head to head. Do not know much about Kornit booth activity but we decide print same design today. That was my call to Kornit and they accepted. It will be lots of fun today.  Reflects my personality. All or none.. Aeoon carries NeoQuality and NeoSpeed.
Cheers! Beers are on me always. I will see what I can do with pics and videos. Later
Don't forget tonight's TSF party! AA have many dinner invitations from vendors but we refuse all for TSF party tonight. Yesterday we split by two to received vendors dinner offers. My son Justin team 8. My team 7.


----------

